# A few Tuperdor pics



## vancigar (Aug 25, 2015)

After quickly filling my desk humidor, I built a tupperdor. I found a plastic case that worked great. It has about 26 sticks now and probably has room for 30 more without too much crowding. The cost was pretty low; the case was $13 and the tray was about the same. ($12 I believe.)

I have two 65% RH Boveda packs that are working just fine.

To easily stack the tray, I simply screwed in 4 deck screws in each corner. This will allow for stacks 2 high below.

Hope you like it!















Bottom with the cedar sheets - picked up free from the B & M.









Showing the tray with the adjustment screws:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Great! Love the deck screws to give you more space.


----------



## BEEEZZE (Aug 10, 2015)

Niiiiice!


----------



## LSUTigersFan (Sep 12, 2015)

Can we get the specific on the items used (other than the cedar boards you picked up from the B&M)?


----------



## vancigar (Aug 25, 2015)

The tray was from Cheaphumidors. Go to their website (I can't post links yet) and look on the "other" page. They sell two trays and this was the biggest. 12.5 X 7.5 and 2.25 deep.

The container was purchased from Bed Bath and Beyond. It has a label of "sistema". They carried several but this was the best rectangular version and the deepest. 

I picked up the Boveda packs from Amazon as they seemed the best price. Decided to use the 65 RH as that seemed to be the consensuses on the forum.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

vancigar said:


> The tray was from Cheaphumidors. Go to their website (I can't post links yet) and look on the "other" page. They sell two trays and this was the biggest. 12.5 X 7.5 and 2.25 deep.
> 
> The container was purchased from Bed Bath and Beyond. It has a label of "sistema". They carried several but this was the best rectangular version and the deepest.
> 
> I picked up the Boveda packs from Amazon as they seemed the best price. Decided to use the 65 RH as that seemed to be the consensuses on the forum.


Almost exactly like mine! I too bought the Sistema 7-liter bin from Bed Bath and Beyond, and I have cedar and a Boveda 65% pack in mine as well. 19 cigars in there, and it's holding steady at 66% RH, according to my un-calibrated Caliber IV Hygrometer. Looks like your Xikar says the same thing.

Nice find on the tray! I wish I had found something like that! Nicely done; it looks amazing!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Kudos on the deck screws - absolutely genius!


----------



## vancigar (Aug 25, 2015)

Why thank you. Only problem I have is with 20 cigars showing up today, I need to make another one!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks great, John.

I have 2 of those same 7L tupps. 
Noob question. Assuming both sides of that tray are slotted(even if they weren't, I could flip flop them) and they would both fit, is there any reason I wouldn't want to stack two trays?


----------



## vancigar (Aug 25, 2015)

I did a quick measurement and not sure if 2 trays would fit - you might need to remove 1/16-1/8" from one tray in order for the lid to close. My lid is directly against the top of the tray. 

But I don't see why you couldn't do it


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

You are correct. That tupp is only 4" tall. 
You did a fine job with yours.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Here is one of mine.. similar setup with double trays. I have the 7 x 12 x 1.7 trays from Amazon. I had to take about 1/4" off the top tray with a jigsaw to get to fit. There is a thread over in the Accessory area that has some info on tuppordors too. Go here..http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/341364-storage-without-humidor.html


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice setups youse guys!!!...


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

View attachment 54376
That's sweet, Hawk. I was talking to customer service at Cuban crafters. They have the 1.7" talls also. 
I have cedar sheets on the bottom and was thinking of getting a cedar humidifier holder/divider.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Rondo said:


> View attachment 54376
> That's sweet, Hawk. I was talking to customer service at Cuban crafters. They have the 1.7" talls also.
> I have cedar sheets on the bottom and was thinking of getting a cedar humidifier holder/divider.


Thanks brother.

If you are using trays, you probably don't need the extra cedar at the bottom, it's just taking up space. The trays are plenty of ceder in one of these containers. As far as the RH Media holers, I guess it depends on the RH media you are using. I use Boveda which can be directly on the cigars and not hurt them. They slip down between the sides of the container and the trays, which is basically the same thing as dedicated RH media holder without taking up extra space. I can fit 2-4 of the big Boveda on each side (depending on how I stand them) if I wanted. But one per 7 liter container should be fine. I have 2 in each just to be more efficient. I pull one out and throw in my travel humidor when I go out.

Edit: I may have misunderstood your thought process. If you are just going with a divider, you can remove the other cedar too. That divider is probably plenty. But if not taking up much space, or used to keep light out, then the other cedar is fine to keep. There are no rules.. just what works for you. I keep my containers in a bar cabinet in the basement keeping my sticks in the dark all the time, so light transmission isn't an issue where I need to keep cedar on the sides or top. If light transmission is an issue, maybe a small coolidor would work better.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

My tupperdor is the most ugliest tupperdor that mankind ever had made :vs_laugh: Maybe one day I will get those trays like yours, currently I'm still trying to discover cigars. Beautiful tupperdor you got there!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I always put function and form before beauty.
Happy sticks are my priority.


----------



## LSUTigersFan (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the thread. I followed your step up and have two tuperdors about to be full of cigar love. I actually found two planks of Spanish cedar from a seller on Amazon. The are the EXACT size of the container you/I used. The are a little thick. Two planks (once planed down by a friend) fit perfectly flat at the bottom. You would swear that the cedar boards were cut to fit at the bottom. I guess the tuperdor route is awful popular. I will go tomorrow and get some deck screws tomorrow to hold the shelves. I have been seasoning the cedar with Boveda seasoning packs. I will replace them with 69's tomorrow.

I cannot post links yet, but if you search on Amazon, the planks are "Spanish Cedar Lumber 3/4"x4"x12" - 2 Pack" and the container (BPA free) I used was "Klip It 1870 Rectangular 236-Ounce Container"


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

vancigar said:


> Why thank you. Only problem I have is with 20 cigars showing up today, I need to make another one!


Don't bother, it will fill up faster than the first.

I started out fancy too (upper left). Followed by 8 cheap tupperdors


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Bizumpy, I like that vertical stack technique beneath the green lid.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bizumpy said:


> Don't bother, it will fill up faster than the first.
> 
> I started out fancy too (upper left). Followed by 8 cheap tupperdors


I laughed at this because either somebody found a great hiding place or there's another story to putting them there. Busted pipe or leak.....that would worry me but know they are sealed anyway. Kind of like hiding my gun in the fridge inside an ice cream container.....i.e. Ray Donovans Dad...classic.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Rondo said:


> Bizumpy, I like that vertical stack technique beneath the green lid.


Thanks. Did that because I had large order on the way and saw those two containers for a buck each at big lots or somewhere. 



Cigary said:


> I laughed at this because either somebody found a great hiding place or there's another story to putting them there. Busted pipe or leak.....that would worry me but know they are sealed anyway.


True its a little dangerous but my place is tiny and that's the only spot which stays between 64-71 degrees year-round no matter what temps are indoors or out.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I have two tuperdors at current. a small 7L has a red cedar plank I pulled from a box of Ave Maria and it sits perfectly on the bottom. The other tupperdor is much bigger for boxes and it has enough cigar box smells to make it pleasant.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bizumpy said:


> Thanks. Did that because I had large order on the way and saw those two containers for a buck each at big lots or somewhere.
> 
> True its a little dangerous but my place is tiny and that's the only spot which stays between 64-71 degrees year-round no matter what temps are indoors or out.


Now that is thinking outside the box....great idea....is everybody listening to this with their RH/Temp problems? I never thought about doing that esp. when space is a premium.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Don't bother, it will fill up faster than the first.
> 
> I started out fancy too (upper left). Followed by 8 cheap tupperdors


Sweet stash!...


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> Sweet stash!...


Very kind, though nothing compared to lotta guys here.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats to all. Some very nice looking, practical and impressive work!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I found some trays that are only 1.7" tall and stack perfectly in the 7L KlipIt

_One day I'll figure out why all my pics are 90' to the left_


----------



## Errand Boy (Jun 25, 2013)

Very nicely done John, an easy way to put some Spanish Cedar into your Tupperware


----------



## dosnglenn (Oct 8, 2015)

Where did you find the 1.7" trays?



Rondo said:


> I found some trays that are only 1.7" tall and stack perfectly in the 7L KlipIt
> 
> _One day I'll figure out why all my pics are 90' to the left_


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

dosnglenn said:


> Where did you find the 1.7" trays?


Right here, Brother Glenn...

Amazon.com - Spanish Cedar Cigar Tray - Storage And Organization Products


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Well played! I love its simplicity but at the same time I envy its functionality!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll throw mine up here - just to show that it need not be anything fancy

Had this lying around the house -










and after cleaning this out - works great as tupperdor & travel humi



















IMO, if you're spending $10 on your tupperdor setup, you're defeating the purpose. Just get a cooler at that point and spare yourself the effort of maintaining multiple "dors"


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Yup, doesn't take anything more than that. Unless your collection is on display.


----------



## dosnglenn (Oct 8, 2015)

Are those the ones that need a little trimming?



Rondo said:


> Right here, Brother Glenn...


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

dosnglenn said:


> Are those the ones that need a little trimming?


Negative. That KlipIt is 4" tall, the trays have a height of 1.7"


----------

